# Mount Snow - Opening Day!



## Bostonian (Oct 27, 2018)

*Date: *October 27, 2018

*Resort: *Mount Snow  

*Conditions:  *October - Conditions Don't Matter!  

*Report:  *Well this isn't the earliest I've skied - that would be October 23, 2010 at Sunday River.  But it is the earliest I have skied top to bottom at a mountain.   Today I made it up to Snow to take advantage of October turns and to pick up my pass.  I wasn't anticipating anything more than a few runs, with the weather changing over from snow, to sleet to freezing r&!n... All in all, I am very impressed with what Snow was able to pull off.  ROTD was Freefall, it was skiing like mid winter (firm and fast!) .     And now for some pics:

Thar be snow in these hills! 






Looking up Canyon





Freefall


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 27, 2018)

Was there a lot of people there? 

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 27, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Was there a lot of people there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Going up tomorrow morning at least, unless Game 4 goes another 18 innings, see how long I last. I'll be sure to jump on let you know what type of crowds there are if any. All the pictures I saw today seem to indicate pretty light traffic overall.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Oct 27, 2018)

I was there for a few hours in the morning and experienced minimal (5 chair) wait times at the lifts.  Trails were a bit crowded though and shared with park rats (Carinthia not yet open.).


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2018)

Cool! They did well considering the fluctuating temps over the last week and a half. Yesterday was dicey as well in SoVT; we had a lot of mixed precip at our place which is around the 900ft mark.We went into Bratt in the AM...all rain there. 


Glad they were able to open!  Very early season skiing for Southern VT!


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 28, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Was there a lot of people there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Lifts were pretty much ski on all day today, but one time I did have to wait maybe 45 seconds over on Challenger(sarcasm). In all honesty the snow was great pretty much all over, only issue was River Run getting crowded in waves and the park on Cascade should have been pushed to skiers right another 15 feet and not right in the middle like it is. They might not have taken into account people just lapping the park and hiking it all day.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 28, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Was there a lot of people there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Wasn't too bad, never waited more than a minute at the base of freefall.  Hard to say how next weekend will look since the weather for the upcoming week looks rather crappy.  Happy to have gotten yesterday in though.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice pics B....so nice to get in a day or two before Motha' Nature rocks the boat with the r**n...


----------

